# Frontline first, or bath?



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I have a couple of stinky and itchy dogs. It's past time to frontline them-should I do frontline first and a bath in a couple days or vice/versa? which way works better?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Bathe them first. From what I remember last time I used flea preventative, it says you shouldn't bathe the dog for at least 24 hours after the application.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I think you have to wait a day or two after bathing to use flea meds, too. They need oils in the coat to spread. I think they must have some sort of allergies. Sheba gets a funky yeasty smell to her skin near her tail and CoCo gets dry itchy skin and rolls like her back itches. I need to sort that out, but fleas drive them bonkers too. Especially Sheba-one or two make her nuts.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

definitely bathe first, but they need to be dry before you apply frontline. if you have a serious flea issue on the dogs, capstar might be a better bet since it won't wash off and works so fast.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

You would have a to wait a couple of days after the bath to before frontlining them though.

Personally I would bath them first. I can't handle a stinky dog, especially not as they often come up on the bed and couch. But as Obi has flea allergies, I would pick a product that could be used a few hours before a bath, or just give them a pill (comfortis for instance).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It doesn't really matter, just wait about 48 hours in between either way.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine had fleas bad! 
So i used capstar and frontline and then waited 2 days, today is bath day


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I am not having a major flea problem yet-but I do have capstar on hand. I have had to use it before and it works wonders. Everybody's just digging a little.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm so glad I've never had to deal with fleas. *Knock on wood*


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

No bath 2 days before or after Frontline. It needs the natural oils in the skin to circulate.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Bathe first, flea drops in a couple days. A nice soapy bath kills fleas!


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe they have allergies from their food.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

Agree with Syd. Theres a reason why you should not bathe a dog for at least 24 hours after the application.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

Use dawn dish soap for the bath, then in a few days put the frontline on. I don't know what exactly is the reason, but dawn is awesome for getting rid of fleas and its easy on the dog as well. We got fleas last summer and my poor beagle/basset got infested quick cuz of her long thick hair  Her booty area was REALLY bad. Luckily they got rid of them quickly because I bathed them all, vacuumed like crazy, and then got them some new feontline(I had stopped giving it to them because they never get fleas but my mom started bringing her dog around and then I had to take care of my brother's dog for over a month).


----------



## MollieLoo95 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would bathe them first. I wouldn't try to bathe them for up to 3 days after the Frontline.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I've had to switch over to Vectra. Frontline was doing diddly squat.


----------



## boodog (Feb 28, 2013)

At the grooming shop we get a concentrated soap that we have to add water to. I actually cut the pet store soaps with water too. It gets into the hair better if you cut it about 1 part soap, and 5 parts water. You can use an old dish soap bottle, and put the water in first, so it mixes easy. then wet the dog first. Then you squirt it on the dog. It goes all thru the hair. Rinses better too. Rinse the dog till the water beads off of them. The rinse is the most important thing. Leave no soap at all on the dog.

Frontline after, and no bath (or rain) for 2 days after.


----------

